# Pascal Willain's Effective Volume



## lydonchandra (2 February 2009)

Hello all,

Just wondering if anybody has tried using Pascal Willain's Effective Volume with ASX stocks through Interactive Brokers/IGMarket?
I am having difficulties getting the plugin or writing my own  for this indicator in IGMarket and Interactive Brokers, due to the usage of 1-min data...
Is there any website that provide the free download of 1min data (delayed of course)..?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 February 2009)

lydonchandra said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody has tried using Pascal Willain's Effective Volume with ASX stocks through Interactive Brokers/IGMarket?
> I am having difficulties getting the plugin or writing my own  for this indicator in IGMarket and Interactive Brokers, due to the usage of 1-min data...
> Is there any website that provide the free download of 1min data (delayed of course)..?



I have read his book and it was an eye opener. I haven't done anything with it though. Sorry can't help.


----------

